

MIT withholds certificates from Syrian, Cuban, Iranian and Sudanese edX students - grandsure
https://www.edx.org/faq
"Note: At this time, edX is holding certificates for learners connected with Cuba, Iran, Syria and Sudan pending confirmation that the issuance is in compliance with U.S. embargoes."&#60;p&#62;Should embargoes extend to education?
======
denzil_correa
This clearly is a US embargo compliance

    
    
       At this time, edX is holding certificates for learners 
       connected with Cuba, Iran, Syria and Sudan pending 
       confirmation that the issuance is in compliance with U.S. 
       embargoes.

~~~
grandsure
Hmm, new to HN, had quoted that in the submission. You are, of course,
correct.

Should education be embargoed was the discussion I wanted to prompt.

~~~
denzil_correa
Oh well, I posted the comment because the title did not specify anything. I
guess probably to the 80 character limit so just quickly pointed it out.

